# Sfw roleplay



## Miss.Nyx (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm new to the forums here, so not really sure where to start, so hi everyone *waves paw*


----------



## Keywee612 (Jan 25, 2017)

Well this a Rp forum make theme can be anything since it sfw sliceof life or adventure just be nice park or mall lol, i don't know giving some ideas


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 25, 2017)

I would be willing to RP with you if you want, we can work on some ideas first


----------



## Miss.Nyx (Jan 26, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> I would be willing to RP with you if you want, we can work on some ideas first


Okay, sounds good! Any ideas? We can make it a group rp


----------



## Miss.Nyx (Jan 26, 2017)

Keywee612 said:


> Well this a Rp forum make theme can be anything since it sfw sliceof life or adventure just be nice park or mall lol, i don't know giving some ideas


Slice of life would be good, so how do we start? Lol :3


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 26, 2017)

Miss.Nyx said:


> Okay, sounds good! Any ideas? We can make it a group rp


I generally like to brainstorm my ideas with the people I'm going to RP with, but I am generally a fan of action and slice of life RPs


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 26, 2017)

Miss.Nyx said:


> Slice of life would be good, so how do we start? Lol :3


I think starting is normally pretty simple, everyone puts up their character profiles and stuff and then does the RP itself over the forums or an IM client


----------



## Keywee612 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> I think starting is normally pretty simple, everyone puts up their character profiles and stuff and then does the RP itself over the forums or an IM client


What he say lol


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello, my fellow furs. I would like to attend.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 26, 2017)

Miss.Nyx said:


> I'm new to the forums here, so not really sure where to start, so hi everyone *waves paw*


Do you want to rp?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 27, 2017)

Miss.Nyx said:


> I'm new to the forums here, so not really sure where to start, so hi everyone *waves paw*


I'd like to RP with you miss, I'm sure you'll be able to find my contact details down below. Just add me on one of those and we can work on an RP idea.


----------

